# Champion generator not generating power



## Dkat42 (Aug 7, 2020)

Looking for suggestions on what could be wrong with my champion generator (Champion model # 41430. Starting Watts 9375. Rated watts 7500. S/N 1306003500154)
It all of a sudden stopped generating power, engine runs fine, screen on the front also turned off. Any help would be great thanks!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

down load the service manual
and check the winding measurements with a good fluke meter.
what was the cost on the gen set?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Use meter to check how many volts and hertz. If you are lucky it might be as simple as an AVR or brushes.


----------



## Resnick98 (Aug 9, 2020)

Have you tried "Flashing" the generator. This is the process whereby you try to re-magnetize the generator magnets after it looses it over long storage. When this happens, the engine runs but it does not produce power. To flash the generator, you basically start up the generator as normal. Then connect a wired electric drill to the generator, pull the trigger on the drill and turn the drill chuck counter-clockwise. Hope it helps.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea flash it!
make sure you shut off the breaker before turning off the generator.
or unplug the load.
that run down from run to off with a load is a problem..
that zaps the magnetism out of the rotor during shut down

re flash with a non variable speed old school drill
a variable speed drill will not work!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Worth a shot. Though flashing is typically is to re-energize an alternator that sat for a prolonged amount of time.


----------



## Dkat42 (Aug 7, 2020)

it was working well for days then completely stopped generating power, bought avr and it did not work.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Dkat42 said:


> it was working well for days then completely stopped generating power, bought avr and it did not work.


how old is the gen set?
yup do the meter thing.
check all of the winding's, connections, breakers etc.
sounds like you may have lost the low volt for the controller.
check for a fuse.


----------

